# a few of our young mice



## simon (Nov 2, 2008)

some of our second litters wasnt expecting th babies to turn out like these


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely mice!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh Longhairs....I love Longhairs and I'm trying to breed them, I've just had my first litter so am hoping for some. What age are yours in the pics? I love the group pic


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!
They are gorgeous


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think i may have to come and steal them!


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> Oooh Longhairs....I love Longhairs and I'm trying to breed them, I've just had my first litter so am hoping for some. What age are yours in the pics? I love the group pic


 ah long hairs that would explain there shaggy look coat lol i never thought albinos would have colour to there fur , think there 4-5 weeks old


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> I think i may have to come and steal them!


your welcome to steal as many as you like i have around 50 young with another 8 females just dropped


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2008)

Sheffield


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

We pass Sheffield on the way up north to see my husbands parents, maybe one day we could stop off and pick up some LH's from you...shall see.....


----------

